# Garden Centres and Hardware Stores Open for Easter BHW?



## Drakon (9 Apr 2020)

Fake news?


Bank Holiday weekend confusion as new laws 'allow' garden centres and hardware shops to reopen


https://www.independent.ie/irish-ne...es-and-hardware-shops-to-reopen-39116286.html


----------



## llgon (9 Apr 2020)

It appears that they are not allowed open as per the rules that were brought in on 27th March.

The anomaly is that Gardai were not given the power to enforce this when Simon Harris signed the order on Tuesday evening.

That's my take on it anyhow.


----------



## Monbretia (9 Apr 2020)

Tony Holohan was asked this question this evening about how come they were not open when they were not on the non essential list and allowed to open.  For just a second I had hope!  But he said he didn't consider them essential and that social distancing would not be possible so doesn't look likely they will be opening.  

Woodies started up their online again but not dispatching paint!   As it happens there are a few local hardware shops where I am that you could ring and order and then collect but the biggest is now sold out of paint too.


----------

